# Need to know Woman...



## Haveitall (Nov 11, 2010)

Need to know Woman... how often do you dress up for sex? Does your partner expect it or are they just thrilled you are making the effort?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I like fancy sexy expensive lingerie. 

when times were better, I would surprise my husband at the most random opportunities with a hot dinner, a hot wife in hot lingerie, and a hot night 

but it was only at random, no schedule to it, I did it whenever I felt the need to surprise him or remind him what a good wife I really am.

He absolutely loves it, but I've learned, I should probably put dinner on hold or order take out, since he can't usually focus on the amazing food I made


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I don't dress up for sex, because he just wants me naked. I used to do it, in the beginning, and one night he was just like, "You know, all I need is you and me, naked, that's it. The lingerie is a waste of time." So, I quite wasting time on lingerie that could be wasted on him.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I dress up several times a month for two reasons...one to feel sexy and attractive for myself and two because I love to see my husband's face when I do (among other things). My husband has a stocking/thigh high fetish so I buy a lot of stockings but the rest is just icing to him. We do the secretary/boss role play a lot too because we both love it and then I'm in full secretary attire rather than sexy lingerie. I don't know if he expects it but he's always thrilled.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I told you I'd probably like your husband.

Sounds like a man of taste.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Conrad said:


> I told you I'd probably like your husband.
> 
> Sounds like a man of taste.


I think he has good taste but it'd be pretty bad if I didn't. I did order that book from Amazon that you suggested, going to give it as a random gift to him. I looked up Stephen Convey and was impressed with what I read. Him being on the board of the Points of Light Foundation endeared him to me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

atruckersgirl said:


> I don't dress up for sex, because he just wants me naked. I used to do it, in the beginning, and one night he was just like, "You know, all I need is you and me, naked, that's it. The lingerie is a waste of time." So, I quite wasting time on lingerie that could be wasted on him.


 My husband never said it was a waste of time, he appreciates the effort, but he thinks similar to this husband, naked is all he is looking for, and has talked this way a few times when asking him what kind of outfits he is turned on by. I think I get more excited about the idea of dressing up to entice. A few times we have taken pictures together, this is fun. I like for him to have something to take off.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

My husband also wants pure naked. He does like to see me brings some toys along. Makes his face light up.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my also likes nude but i buy vicky sect once in a while but he likes that new dress/skirt thoes new shoes i havent worn out yet its our secret that he just wants to prevert my new things ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonelywyou (Nov 12, 2010)

I've tried dressing up too, but my man also prefers naked.


----------

